# Winged Warriors



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Attached 2 pics from my Winged Warriors in Scale 1/32 from Carrera


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Those are quite nice, any idea how fast they are? compared to say a parma womp for comercial tracks?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

How do the wings hold up in a crash?
Scott


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Man, those are some beautiful cars. You can have awesome detail in that scale. I just can't change scales now--I'm too far deep into HO's now. I still have several of the larger scale 1/24 scale cars I used to race when I was a lad. Just keeping them for the memories, I suppose.
thanks for the pics.
cheers


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Those are sweet! Maybe some of the HO manufacturers will take heed and start doing something similar. :thumbsup:  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The upcoming (I hope) XT Mopar Muscle will provide us with a fresh supply of Daytona bodies. If you don't have the means to produce the fine paint detailing shown on those larger scale models on your own consider getting one of the top HO slot car painters/detailers to do them for you. It'll cost a few bucks but the results will be worth it. I'd highly recommend Jay at Holeshot Painting: http://www.geocities.com/holeshot101/


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

noddaz said:


> How do the wings hold up in a crash?
> Scott


I used the winged cars only for display. Runners are the cudas and pontic GTO`s -- they don`t have broken parts like the wings


----------

